# Laing DDC VS. Aquastream XT Ultra



## puscheln (28. November 2008)

Was sagt Ihr?Welche ist die bessere?Und gibt es irgendwo Tests?


----------



## bundymania (28. November 2008)

*Die *bessere Pumpe gibt es nicht.

Laing: kompakter, viele unterschiedliche Deckel erhältlich, etwas lauter, bietet keine Zusatzfeatures.

AS XT Ultra: 

Alle Varianten:
- basierend auf der Technik der bewährten Eheim 1046 Pumpe, speziell angepaßt nach den Vorgaben von Aqua Computer
- Vollkeramiklagerung des Pumpenläufers
- reine 12 V-Pumpe - es werden keine höheren Spannungen erzeugt
- geringe Leistungsaufnahme von typisch ca. 5 W
- Microprozessorsteuerung mit laufoptimierter Ansteuerung der Pumpe und USB-Schnittstelle zur Kommunikation mit dem PC
- kontinuierliche Messung von Versorgungsspannung, Stromaufnahme und der aufgenommenen Leitung
- Tachosignalausgang mit parametrisierbaren Funktionen und Alarmfunktion
- Entlüftungsprogramm
- aquabus-Schnittstelle zur Verbindung mit anderen Aqua Computer Geräten

Funktionsvergleich I Standard I Advanced I Ultra I

Automatische Frequenzanpassung I S I A I U I
Aquabus I S I A I U I
Manuelle Frequenzanpassung I S I A I U I
Entlüftungsmodus I S I A I U I
Rotationserkennung I S I A I U I
Konfigurierbarer Tachosignalausgang I S I A I U I
Frei konfigurierbare Kalibrierkurve I - I A I U I
Manuell konfigurierbarer Lüfterausgang I - I A I U I
Messung der Lüfterausgangsspannung I - I A I U I
Externer Temperatursensor I - I - I U I
Interner Wassertemperatursensor I - I - I U I
Temperaturgeregelter Lüfterausgang I - I - I U I
Anschluss Durchflusssensor I - I - I U I


----------



## nemetona (28. November 2008)

Und rein von der Leistungsseite betrachtet, gibt es irgendwelche Zahlen über Druck oder Durchfluss wieviel die Laing da mehr leistet?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (29. November 2008)

mir ist kein direkter Vergleichstest bekannt


----------



## nemetona (29. November 2008)

Auftrag erkannt? 
Wenn du die Zeit und die Möglichkeiten hättest, mich würde es sehr Interessieren.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (29. November 2008)

Besorg dir mal eine Laing Pumpe und schon kannst du dich an deinem ersten Review versuchen 

So einen Vergleich halte ich für minder interessant, da beide Pumpen bei gängigen Waküs in Durchflussregionen liegen, in denen quasi kaum noch messbare Unterschiede zu verzeichnen sind.


----------



## nemetona (29. November 2008)

Da würde es wohl auch keinen Sinn machen, von der einen auf die andere Pumpe zu wechseln, es sei denn, man benötigt die Features der Aquastream 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## HESmelaugh (29. November 2008)

Hier ein Vergleich zwischen Laing DDC 1T+ und AS XT Ultra:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von links nach rechts sind einfach mehrere, fixierte Stufen an einem Kugelhahn. Das heisst, dass der Kreislauf von links nach rechts immer restriktiver wird. So kann man sich vorstellen, wie der Durchfluss in einem Highflow-Kreislauf oder auch einem restriktiveren Kreislauf aussieht. Die Skala ist in l/h.

Mehr Daten gibts hier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2008)

Die Druck/Durchfluss Kennlinie sollte einem eigentlich auch der Hersteller mitteilen können, dann sogar mit echten Druckangaben und nicht nur Kugelhahnstufen.


----------



## xQlusive (29. November 2008)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, die "Zusatzfeatures" die die Aquastream bietet, kann man bei der Laing mit nen Aquero oder nem T-Balancer auch erreichen. Wobei man Preislich dann auch in ähnliche Kategorien kommt. 

So kostet nen Laing mindestens: 40-45€ mit nem T-Balancer für 65€ ist man im Schnitt bei 110€ kann die Pumpe steuern und hat zusätzlich noch diverse Temperaturfühler und ne Lüftersteuerung.

Da ne Aquastream sowiso erst bei ca 70€ anfängt naja... letztendlich ist es schon fast ne Glaubensfrage =D Ich denke man sollte sich die Pumpe leisten die einem gefällt. Amen  .

Ich werd jetzt nächste Woche mal testen, wie laut/leise meine Laing ist wenn sie gesteuert wird...


----------



## steinschock (29. November 2008)

+ T-Stück + Temp.sensor. 15€ .


----------

